# Looking for F shot



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

Does anyone know where a guy can get f shot 12 gauge w/o reloading?? thanks!


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

What's up with the F shot gooseman? Just wondering


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I don't know if any of them make it any more in factory shells. I checked winchester and federals website and they don't offer it.

I actually like it for pass shooting when hunting the river breaks.


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

The wreckage from a bigger pellet when shooting long distances, for when i go out to the river or pass shooting snows and blues like today whcih i'm sure ill catch a lot of greif for this but Oh boy today i shot a blue goose that was pushin 130yards straight above with some dead coyote t shot i was aiming at a lower flock and stoned one in the top flock not going to lie i made some shots today that makes me miss lead!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Good luck trying to find F shot anymore. The closest thing would be T shot. 20cal vs 22cal. Not much of a difference. Fiocchi makes some in T. But if you're looking for a bigger shot size, i'd take a look at #4 buck, it's only a hair larger then F shot but now we're talking lead, so never mind. SO I guess i'd look for some T shot. Or another way to go about it is get something that has some weight like tungsten. Fiocchi makes some tungsten BB with will get you out there a ways, but now you're looking at a .18 vs .22 in F.

Hope that helps some what.

xdeano


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

I like T shot but not unless its a tungsten like you said or hevi shot which is hevier then lead. steel t shot flat out sucks for patterning and i've found its almost like a pinball when it flys out the end of a gun. and this is the t shot 1/8 federal blue box or 1/4 dont remember. But i think i'm going to reload some F shot does anyone have a "recipe" they would let a newbee use for reloading a shotshell? have some from my grandpa not sure if there good or bad.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

call cowboy bait and ammo in watertown. they might still have some cases of federal classic skybust...I mean F shot.


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

the professor said:


> call cowboy bait and ammo in watertown. they might still have some cases of federal classic skybust...I mean F shot.


LOL!!!! i like to support the ammo companys so i may say i "think" theyre killable well thats just what my brains telling me! haha i tried there and the one in pierre and neither of them will ship!! and the one in watertown only has 2 3/4


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Data is really dependent on different factors. Most steel shot wad makers have their own data. It is very specific to the type/brand of case you are using.

I prefer the reloading specialties Sam 1 wads, federal hulls, and alliant steel powder. The federal hulls seem to get the best velocity at any given payload.

The alliant site has data as well for the Sam 1, multi metal and precision reloading wad.

The Sam 1 wad can be tough to come by, but have given me the best velocity and pattern with t, tt and f shot steel.

Buck run sports has them along with a few others. Do an Internet search for sam1 wads.

Ballistic products carries the multi metal wad and their own data.

Precision reloading also has their own wad and data.

My load for my 3.5 in 12 is out of reloading specialties data. 1.5 oz of shot, alliant steel powder, federal hull, win209 primer. 1450-1500 fps.

I have found 1500 to be my break point on patterning with larger shot sizes through just about any choke. Any faster and I start getting knuckleball holes in the pattern. Plus to go faster you pretty much have to start dropping payload size.

On a side note, I picked up some tt shot a couple years back for cheap from precision reloading. They said it had cosmetic issues. Well when I looked at it, later and then compared it was darn near identicle to the federal black cloud flight stopper pellet with the belt around it. Makes one think that it was an accident the fs pellet was ever created because it was right after I got it they came out with black cloud.


----------

